
A geriatric assault on Italy's bloggers - acangiano
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/the_web/article2732802.ece
======
jcwentz
This is almost as embarrassing as Kansas mandating that creationism be taught
in biology classes.

------
davidw
That's from last October. I don't think it was actually passed.

